# Remote Locking has died



## rts100 (Nov 14, 2009)

The remote locking/unlocking function in my 1993 730 has ceased to work. Central looking works OK. I have replaced the battery in the key. The dealer will exchange all my life savings for a new key. I suspect the transponder because the little red light does not glow when I press the button on the key. Anybody know where I can get a new transponder or a replacement key at a reasonable price.


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Even if you find a key, you probably would still have to go to the dealer to get it programmed, if you can reprogram a key that was used on another car.


----------



## rts100 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. I hadn't thought of the 'second hand key' option.


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Well what I was saying is that I'm not sure that anyone but the dealership can get you a spare key for your car. I remember reading somewhere, maybe here, that only BMW in germany can program keys and only a total of ten can be made during the lifetime of the car, but I'm not sure this applies to cars from 1993


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

If you have a working key fob this may help http://www.cardomain.com/ride/739005/3


----------

